# Failing at life if you don't have long hair halo effect



## Dude420 (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## SikKunt (Jun 26, 2019)

I cba to have long hair, annoying as hell


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 26, 2019)

was bullied about my longhair as a kid


----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 26, 2019)

its not just about having long hair. its about having good hair quality. people can have long hair which looks like shit


----------



## dogtown (Jun 26, 2019)

Tried this looked like a girl.


Dimorphism is everything.


----------



## Dude420 (Jun 26, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> I cba to have long hair, annoying as hell


Less haircuts though



Redrighthand said:


> its not just about having long hair. its about having good hair quality. people can have long hair which looks like shit


That true but failing x2 if you have good hair and aren't banking on it.



dogtown said:


> Tried this looked like a girl.
> 
> 
> Dimorphism is everything.


You need to keep the beard.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jun 26, 2019)

You don't need a mane to be a king. A nice polished small crown suffices


----------



## dogtown (Jun 26, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> was bullied about my longhair as a kid



Same bot bullied, but Cunts said shit. 


Dude420 said:


> Less haircuts though
> 
> 
> That true but failing x2 if you have good hair and aren't banking on it.
> ...



TFW you can’t grow a beard


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jun 26, 2019)

cunts are always telling me to cut my long hair and are now growing it out themselves jflll


----------



## Bluepill (Jun 26, 2019)

Dude420 said:


>


cope they all look fuckin slayers with short hair, too. post some pics of normie incels with long hair pls dude420 and call it a halo then. u'll just look like a bullied kid who never showers and is about to shoot the school.


----------



## rockndogs (Jun 26, 2019)

Just be good looking and you will looks good (obviously) with any type of hair.


----------



## Dude420 (Jun 26, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> cope they all look fuckin slayers with short hair, too. post some pics of normie incels with long hair pls dude420 and call it a halo then. u'll just look like a bullied kid who never showers and is about to shoot the school.





Bluepill said:


> cope they all look fuckin slayers with short hair, too. post some pics of normie incels with long hair pls dude420 and call it a halo then. u'll just look like a bullied kid who never showers and is about to shoot the school.





rockndogs said:


> Just be good looking and you will looks good (obviously) with any type of hair.


Long healthy set of full hair signal good genes, foids know their shit when it comes to looks.


----------



## make_it_to_the_top (Jun 26, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Long healthy set of full hair signal good genes, foids know their shit when it comes to looks.


It signals good genes and what is more good health, which is very important as well


----------



## Bluepill (Jun 26, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Long healthy set of full hair signal good genes, foids know their shit when it comes to looks.


according to? tbh has there been a study where foids are made to rate the same guys with short and long hair?


----------



## fobos (Jun 26, 2019)

Only works for Chads. Otherwise you look like faggot twink


----------



## Dude420 (Jun 26, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> according to? tbh has there been a study where foids are made to rate the same guys with short and long hair?


I know it is a well-known fact for women, I don't know if it has been studied for men, but I don't see why the same logic wouldn't apply, it surely does to an extent. 








Hairstyle as an adaptive means of displaying phenotypic quality - Human Nature


Although facial features that are considered beautiful have been investigated across cultures using the framework of sexual selection theory, the effects of head hair on esthetic evaluations have rarely been examined from an evolutionary perspective. In the present study the effects of six...




link.springer.com




"the good genes model was supported by our data. According to this theory, individuals who can afford the high costs of long hair are those who have good phenotypic and genetic quality. In accordance with this hypothesis, we found that only long and medium-length hair had a significant positive effect on ratings of women’s attractiveness; the other hairstyles did not influence the evaluation of their physical beauty. Furthermore, these two hairstyles caused a much larger change in the dimension of health than in the rest of the dimensions. Finally, male raters considered the longer-haired female subjects’ health status better, especially if the subjects were less attractive women."


----------



## Bluepill (Jun 26, 2019)

high iq response as always.


----------



## rockndogs (Jun 26, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Long healthy set of full hair signal good genes, foids know their shit when it comes to looks.



it's unquestionable that a good hair halos a man, but an ugly-average guy with a good hair is still invisible unfortunately


----------



## HereForReasons (Jun 26, 2019)

Its preety cool and can halo you but it needs to be curly or wavy to work and give fhwr fraud. Mine is straight as shit so I legit considered taking perm


----------



## Dude420 (Jun 26, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Its preety cool and can halo you but it needs to be curly or wavy to work and give fhwr fraud. Mine is straight as shit so I legit considered taking perm


be a total bitch


----------



## HereForReasons (Jun 26, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> be a total bitch



Joking or nah? I mean of it works I might


----------



## Dude420 (Jun 26, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Joking or nah? I mean of it works I might


It would work but if you were to have a girlfriend and take longer than her to get ready, would be a big turnoff, if girls realize you are using a hair curler, would also be a turnoff, men aren't allowed to cheat their looks.


----------



## HereForReasons (Jun 26, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> It would work but if you were to have a girlfriend and take longer than her to get ready, would be a big turn off.



Jfl thats true, but don't perms last for months or do you have to curl regularly?


----------



## Dude420 (Jun 26, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Jfl thats true, but don't perms last for months or do you have to curl regularly?


Lol you need to do it every day, that's what foids do, your hair will rapidly want to go back to their natural motion.


----------



## HereForReasons (Jun 26, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Lol you need to do it every day, that's what foids do, your hair will rapidly want to go back to their natural motion.



Ogre. I might still try it sometime to try to get ons


----------



## AspiringChad (Jun 26, 2019)

Good browridge and long hair is a good combo tbhtbhtbh


----------



## Balkancel (Jun 26, 2019)

I have bald head halo effect. Does that count


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 26, 2019)

Dude420 said:


>


long hair would fix my ears free (I will get an otoplasty in September) but I'm sure I look better with short hair


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 26, 2019)

All these men would still slay with short hair

Also my hair is slightly curly so if I grow it long it looks like trash. And I'm definitely not straightening it you can fuck right off


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 26, 2019)

Hairstyle is pretty much cope unless you are balding 

id say a beard has more of an effect on your look


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jun 27, 2019)

NW1 or execution by a thousand cuts.


----------



## ULTRATERAX63 (Jun 27, 2019)

Nw matters more.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Jun 27, 2019)

it is all about looking good with a buzzcut


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jun 27, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Good browridge and long hair is a good combo tbhtbhtbh


legit it's why im longhairmaxxing to put the only high t part of my face to good use


----------



## SeiGun (Jun 27, 2019)

long hair is the new meta


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jun 27, 2019)

if you have long hair make sure you get it cut and styled. Dont just have grease locks to your shoulders.


----------



## Dude420 (Jun 27, 2019)

Getting there
-


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 27, 2019)

?


Dude420 said:


> Getting there
> -


whats do you do for hair bro?


----------



## Dude420 (Jun 27, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> ?
> 
> whats do you do for hair bro?


I use coconut oil when I get out of the shower because I have a very dry scalp otherwise, probably wouldn't be recommended for most because it will give people grassy hair, I know it helps for the waviness compared to when my hairs are totally dry for me. I use some hard texture gel to keep my hairs going backward, but I don't use much, you can't notice it. How your hairs end up looking like is mostly genes, that's pretty much how I woke up today, I did the shower/hair stuff yesterday night.

JFL at people who think I would look equal with shaved sides with some length on top.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jul 4, 2019)

Doesn't work with a wimp skull tbh.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Getting there
> -


Whats your goal?


----------



## Einon (Jul 4, 2019)

I used to get called a lesbian at school for having long hair and cuck eyes


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 4, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Whats your goal?


Idk, I have my surgery soon, so I will just let it grow until then and during the recovery to see what is optimal for me, I won't be going out anyway.



Einon said:


> I used to get called a lesbian at school for having long hair and cuck eyes


You need some beard unless you have strong masculine facial features, yeah otherwise I wouldn't recommend long hair.


----------



## Einon (Jul 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Idk, I have my surgery soon, so I will just let it grow until then and during the recovery to see what is optimal for me, I won't be going out anyway.
> 
> 
> You need some beard unless you have strong masculine facial features.


I don't have a beard yet.I'm growing my hair now and I'm also thinking of trying to grow a beard,which I can barely do.Maybe i'll take some hair growth hormones.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Idk, I have my surgery soon, so I will just let it grow until then and during the recovery to see what is optimal for me, I won't be going out anyway.
> 
> 
> You need some beard unless you have strong masculine facial features, yeah otherwise I wouldn't recommend long hair.


Looks pretty good in the pic tbh. Do you think past the shoulders is not a good idea?


----------



## Okiwaga (Jul 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Idk, I have my surgery soon, so I will just let it grow until then and during the recovery to see what is optimal for me, I won't be going out anyway.
> 
> 
> You need some beard unless you have strong masculine facial features, yeah otherwise I wouldn't recommend long hair.


Medium hair is better


----------



## InZayn (Jul 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> I use coconut oil when I get out of the shower because I have a very dry scalp otherwise, probably wouldn't be recommended for most because it will give people grassy hair, I know it helps for the waviness compared to when my hairs are totally dry for me. I use some hard texture gel to keep my hairs going backward, but I don't use much, you can't notice it. How your hairs end up looking like is mostly genes, that's pretty much how I woke up today, I did the shower/hair stuff yesterday night.
> 
> JFL at people who think I would look equal with shaved sides with some length on top.



What pomade do you use and do you use a comb or hands? I feel hands gives a better look.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 4, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> Medium hair is better


short or long tbh. medium looks shit because its too common


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 4, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Looks pretty good in the pic tbh. Do you think past the shoulders is not a good idea?


Becomes too feminine and I would lose the waviness not worth it imo, hiding your face behind your hair isn't masculine, you need to keep them back, but you could always pull it off with a manbun if you have the face that goes with it.


----------



## Okiwaga (Jul 4, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> short or long tbh. medium looks shit because its too common


Medium is this not your average normie shit


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Becomes too feminine and I would lose the waviness not worth it imo, hiding your face behind your hair isn't masculine, you need to keep them back, but you could always pull it off with a manbun if you have the face that goes with it.


Is there a name for the style you have?


----------



## Okiwaga (Jul 4, 2019)

Courtains or nothing


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 4, 2019)

Looks are certainly everything. Personality is nothing but a massive meme to be absolutely honest.


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 4, 2019)

InZayn said:


> What pomade do you use and do you use a comb or hands? I feel hands gives a better look.


Only hands, looks a lot more natural. You need to appear good looking while appearing like you not trying to. Redken rough clay 20, the best (I tried several ones in my life)



The Dude Abides said:


> Is there a name for the style you have?


No not a precise one (other than mid-long hair I guess)


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Only hands, looks a lot more natural. You need to appear good looking while appearing like you not trying to. Redken rough clay 20, the best (I tried several ones in my life)


Do you use the clay everyday? If so do you wash it out everyday?


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 4, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Do you use the clay everyday? If so do you wash it out everyday?


Every time I get out of the shower. Little add in the morning if I am skipping a shower day.


----------



## dogtown (Jul 4, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Looks are certainly everything. Personality is nothing but a massive meme to be absolutely honest.



This has nothing to do with the point of the thread you dumb cunt


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> This has nothing to do with the point of the thread you dumb cunt


Fuck off.


----------



## dogtown (Jul 4, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Fuck off.



KILL YOUR SELF


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> KILL YOUR SELF


You first.


----------



## dogtown (Jul 4, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> You first.



Kill your self


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Kill your self


I refuse to do anything on YOUR terms.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Getting there
> -


Do you part center or side? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 8, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Do you part center or side? Sorry for so many questions.


Don't see well in the pic but it is part on the left side.


----------



## samm735 (Jul 9, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Getting there
> -


I want my hair like this length tbh, how long did it take man?


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 9, 2019)

samm735 said:


> I want my hair like this length tbh, how long did it take man?


From short, like 1 year.


----------



## looksmaxxbro (Jul 9, 2019)

last 2 guys look better with short hair


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 9, 2019)

looksmaxxbro said:


> last 2 guys look better with short hair


Low T


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 9, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Getting there
> -


mirin hair quality. DO you use shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 9, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> mirin hair quality. DO you use shampoo and conditioner?


Shampoo like once every 2 weeks, most of it is chemicals that your scalp don't need, people's hairs were just fine before shampoo was created, mostly marketing propaganda made it widely and frequently used for jew corporations profit.


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 9, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Shampoo like once every 2 weeks, most of it is chemicals that your scalp don't need, people's hairs were just fine before shampoo was created, mostly marketing propaganda made it widely and frequently used for jew corporations profit.


What about conditioner?


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 9, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> What about conditioner?


No, I don't buy that scam.


----------



## DarknLost (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Stare (Jul 9, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Shampoo like once every 2 weeks, most of it is chemicals that your scalp don't need, people's hairs were just fine before shampoo was created, mostly marketing propaganda made it widely and frequently used for jew corporations profit.


If I don't use shampoo for a single day my hair gets very greasy. You are a lucky dude


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 9, 2019)

Stare said:


> If I don't use shampoo for a single day my hair gets very greasy. You are a lucky dude


Yeah, depends on everyone, but some like conditioned their scalp to it, and it can't self-regulate without it anymore. Maybe if you stopped using shampoo for like 3 months you could possibly found back a new equilibrium and would realize you don't need as much thereafter.


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Jul 13, 2019)

Dude420 said:


>



Cope 

Short Hair > long hair in men just as 
Long hair > short hair in women 

Jfl if you think long hair will make you more attractive


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 13, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> Cope
> 
> Short Hair > long hair in men just as
> Long hair > short hair in women
> ...


cope


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Jul 13, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> cope


No u 

Women are attracted to shorter hair its more masculine and manly


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 13, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> No u


----------



## reptiles (Jul 13, 2019)

Dude420 said:


>





bones >hair


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 13, 2019)

All th examples in the OP have Chad faces, they would look good even without any hair at all.

However the point is legit- I myself am 99% hair halo, 1% facial abomination.

My long hair saves me


----------

